# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  مشکل فارسی نویسی در xml

## Samangi

سلام .
من یک سوال داشتم ممنون می شم اگر جواب سوال من را بدید . من یک فایل xml دارم که در فلش از آن استفاده می کنم . توی آن یک سری حروف فارسی نوشته شده که در ویندوز های که انگلیسی نیستند جواب می ده ولی در انگلیسی نه در این ویندوز ها مثلا یک کلمه را به این صورت نمایش می ده . فارسی = ی س ر ا ف . در ضمن ایا شما چند نمونه از tree menu زیبا دارید ...
با تشکر .

----------


## timeline

KBDF سیتم رو عوض کن

----------

